# Finally got my redfish/cobia tower



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Finally got a custom tower put on my 18 foot Cape Horn bay I'm very happy with it and can't wait to use it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like it was well built.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Very well built I'm very pleased with it. They did good at blue coral towers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Man, that looks great! now get out there on the water!


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

smooth move said:


> Man, that looks great! now get out there on the water!



Trying too lol took that pic when I was testing her out only to fun out that my steering cable broke on my motor so getting that fixed then it's time to put it to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

What does a nice setup like that run if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Txs_mde_87 said:


> What does a nice setup like that run if you don't mind me asking?



I think it all depends on the boat. Custom fitted to my boat cost around 1500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

